# Newest PS3 Update Potentially Bricks your console



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

Apparently there's a ton of reports that the newest PS3 update that was released today I believe, 4.45, has been bricking peoples consoles. Don't update.


> When I start up the PS3 Slim today, it reported that it required to update to 4.45 (the version that allows you to disable trophy notification during game play). After the download and installation, the system reboot.
> But after it display the PS3 logo, it went to the second screen (the flowing ribbon). It suppose to display XB next. but it never goes there. Just the flowing ribbon.
> I can not even shutdown the system by press the power button. (It bleeps, but the system didn't shut down.) So I tried unplug the power cord, and plugin again. Still same problem.
> 
> Is there anyone from SONY here? Could someone help me to revert to the system before 4.45?


Source: http://community.us.playstation.com...rt/Problem-after-update-to-4-45/td-p/40712247


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2013)

Copy and paste from the other thread of the issues so far:
- Boots to PS3 logo and then blank sparkly screen with no response
- Dualshock won't connect
- Can't rebuild the file system via recovery menu


----------



## rdurbin (Jun 19, 2013)

I updated about an hour ago before I saw this post, no problems so far but I am having a strange problem, may be related not sure. I am currently downloading Saints Row 3, since it's free on psn plus, it says it has downloaded about 6000mb, but progress bar is 0%. I started this download after updating to new firmware.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 19, 2013)

rdurbin said:


> I updated about an hour ago before I saw this post, no problems so far but I am having a strange problem, may be related not sure. I am currently downloading Saints Row 3, since it's free on psn plus, it says it has downloaded about 6000mb, but progress bar is 0%. I started this download after updating to new firmware.


 
Pause and restart the download. For some reason I had the same problem while I was downloading the first Disgaea game.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jun 19, 2013)

oh nice sony is bricking everyone's ps3 so they can go out and get a brand new shiny ps4


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> oh nice sony is bricking everyone's ps3 so they can go out and get a brand new shiny ps4


 
I swear, people said the same thing when the Slim launched and the leap year bug bricked the phat systems!


----------



## Snailface (Jun 19, 2013)

Neogaf is claming this:
Update: Sony has rolled back to FW 4.41.

So I guess "don't update" no longer applies. 
Source


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't find the update for FW 4.45 so that's good.
What's Sony going to do about the bricked PS3s though?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I *can't find* the update for FW 4.45 so that's good.
> What's Sony going to do about the bricked PS3s though?


Neogaf is claiming Sony pulled the update.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Neogaf is claiming Sony pulled the update.


 
No, I meant I tried searching for the update and couldn't find it just to confirm that they pulled it.


----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2013)

What's Sony gonna do about the people who bricked their consoles?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 19, 2013)

Chary said:


> What's Sony gonna do about the people who bricked their consoles?


Tell them to get two jobs and get a PS4. 

Or fix them. <--


----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> oh nice sony is bricking everyone's ps3 so they can go out and get a brand new shiny ps4


 
...That's not even on the market yet.

If that is the case, though, I guess Sony prematurely shot their wad on what should've been a dry run, if you will, and now they've got something of a mess on their hands.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

I wonder how many people downloaded the update. Luckily, I'm pretty sure I turned my PS3 on before the update had been rolled out and I left it on, so I was never prompted to do the update.

Still. Could be just a simple software fix, maybe put something on a USB stick or something. But even then, Sony is still worse than the Mafia.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2013)

emmanu888 said:


> Pause and restart the download. For some reason i had the same problem while i was downloading the first Disgaea game


 
Yes, if the connection stalls for even a few seconds then the download will hang forever as the connection will never time out and reconnect to resume the download.  I often have to pause and resume every gigabyte or so.



ShadowSoldier said:


> I wonder how many people downloaded the update. Luckily, I'm pretty sure I turned my PS3 on before the update had been rolled out and I left it on, so I was never prompted to do the update.
> 
> Still. Could be just a simple software fix, maybe put something on a USB stick or something. But even then, Sony is still worse than the Mafia.


 
No simple fix, though they could release 4.41 as firmware 4.46 and have people install it in recovery mode.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

nl255 said:


> No simple fix, though they could release 4.41 as firmware 4.46 and have people install it in recovery mode.


 
We don't know if it's a simple fix or not. Wait to see what Sony says.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 19, 2013)

They never shoulda messed with turning off the trophy notifications.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 19, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> oh nice sony is bricking everyone's ps3 so they can go out and get a brand new shiny ps4


Knowing them, they would be that petty.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Knowing them, they would be that petty.


 
What you just said, you kinda lost your privilege to say Sony would be petty.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What you just said, you kinda lost your privilege to say Sony would be petty.


Considering that they will still sell new PSP's and then not make available any MS Pro Duos for storage purposes, it's certainly just one of many (underhanded) examples of their corporate behavior, all to try and get people to move on to the handheld nobody wants.

And since PS4 won't even be compatible with _downloaded_ software for PS3, it figures they'd try something fishy to get people to be 'forced' to the next console somehow.

I've been dealing with their crap for years, and their little cupid stunts don't surprise me anymore. Appalled, but not surprised.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Knowing them, they would be that petty.


 
Sony is NOT Microsoft


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Considering that they will still sell new PSP's and then not make available any MS Pro Duos for storage purposes, it's certainly just one of many (underhanded) examples of their corporate behavior, all to try and get people to move on to the handheld nobody wants.
> 
> And since PS4 won't even be compatible with _downloaded_ software for PS3, it figures they'd try something fishy to get people to be 'forced' to the next console somehow.
> 
> I've been dealing with their crap for years, and their little cupid stunts don't surprise me anymore. Appalled, but not surprised.


 
And like I said, you lost the right to say they're petty with the way you're behaving.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Considering that they will still sell new PSP's and then not make available any MS Pro Duos for storage purposes, it's certainly just one of many (underhanded) examples of their corporate behavior, all to try and get people to move on to the handheld nobody wants.
> 
> And since PS4 won't even be compatible with _downloaded_ software for PS3, it figures they'd try something fishy to get people to be 'forced' to the next console somehow.
> 
> I've been dealing with their crap for years, and their little cupid stunts don't surprise me anymore. Appalled, but not surprised.


Are....are you serious? Maybe this is satire. Satire, right? You aren't this stupid?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 19, 2013)

I downloaded the update  my PS3 is working, for now. I have all the fear though :<


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Considering that they will still sell new PSP's and then not make available any MS Pro Duos for storage purposes, it's certainly just one of many (underhanded) examples of their corporate behavior, all to try and get people to move on to the handheld nobody wants.


 
MS Pro Duos are still available at my local Gamestops and Walmarts and such, I don't know what you're talking about.  Anyways, I doubt they'd stoop so low as to do something like that on purpose.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> MS Pro Duos are still available at my local Gamestops and Walmarts and such, I don't know what you're talking about. Anyways, I doubt they'd stoop so low as to do something like that on purpose.


 
Of course, this is the same Sony that had their top level tech support guys insist that the Android version of Music Unlimited didn't have an offline mode and was streaming only and thus always had to have a data connection to work.  Not only that, but as their own app page on the google play store said so their response was "well that is a third party site and we have nothing to do with it".


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 19, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Sony is NOT microsaft


Yea, Sony had to be sued into even extending the PS2 warranty from 90 days to a full year. Paying full price to replace a broken console is not fun.

Microsoft went from 1 year to 3 for RRoD.

Nintendo's always offered at least one year, and a 90 day extension upon registering the console.

The worst Microsoft has ever directly done to any given user here (some exceptions notwithstanding) is dealing with BSOD's on their PC. Sony would gladly sell music CD's with rootkits built in and defend their decision by saying _most people don't know what rootkits are, so why bother?_. This is the same company that insisted there was no overheating problem with the PS1, despite the fact that they engineered their initial few runs of the PS1's CD-ROM drive to sit directly atop the main CPU, pretty much requiring most people I know to put theirs sideways or even upside down just so it'd be able to read a disc anymore. Or how the initial runs of the PStwo slim were given capacitors that fed the laser three times as much power as it was expecting. Sure, it was fixed within some internal revisions, but sucks for those that were affected (including my brother).

I only initially ever wanted a PSP for the homebrew. It took me as long as it did because as a homebrew machine, the asking price was outrageous until gamestop finally dropped the price on used and refurb models enough to go bite. And the price for even compatible memory stick media for the standard PSP is pretty damn outrageous, much less the M2 sticks that the Go's use... which upon visual inspection, look pretty damn alike to the Vita's proprietary memory card format.

After 3 PS1's, 3 PS2's, and currently on my 4th PS3 vs. *one* Xbox 360*... I'm more than a little cynical that this wasn't just some play on Sony's side of things. Or at _best_, someone in QA failing to do their job in testing something as critical as system firmware.



*Yea, I had one red ring, but that was a hard disk failure... the console still worked without it.



Hikaru said:


> MS Pro Duos are still available at my local Gamestops and Walmarts and such, I don't know what you're talking about. Anyways, I doubt they'd stoop so low as to do something like that on purpose.


That is a surprise... Between two separate states on two separate time zones, I was always hard pressed to ever find even standard Pro Duo cards available, much less the M2's. And of course if you ever do find/need one, then you have to pay some arbitrary Sony tax.

Last time I broke down for one, a 16GB m2 was $30... compared to a sale at a then-local Best Buy having a 32GB 30MB/s microSDHC for $20, and its 64GB UHS-1 counterpart for $50 on newegg shell shocker, if memory serves correctly.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Yea, Sony had to be sued into even extending the PS2 warranty from 90 days to a full year. Paying full price to replace a broken console is not fun.
> 
> *Most consoles still don't break even within a year. Generally, any breaking a warranty will cover is likely to occur within the first 90 days. Not justifying the lack of warranty overall, but not that bad of a move, all in all, especially when considering that many people purchase extra store warranties.*
> 
> ...


 
Replies in the quotes because fuck breaking that down.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 19, 2013)

Ouch! 

The "quick brick" outdate....err....I mean update (yeah, UPdate) patch.  Guaranteed to disable ALL trophies.  Available for a limited time only.

Good material for all the haters to make jokes about, but c'mon now, even I don't think Sony did this on purpose, and I'm a cynical old bastard.

But I'll tell you what, that's why I quit buying consoles after the PS1.   PS1 didn't need no stinking firmware updates that could possibly kill it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 19, 2013)

Rayder said:


> Ouch!
> 
> The "quick brick" outdate....err....I mean update (yeah, UPdate) patch. Guaranteed to disable ALL trophies. Available for a limited time only.
> 
> ...


Hey, neither did the sixth generation.


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> That is a surprise... Between two separate states on two separate time zones, I was always hard pressed to ever find even standard Pro Duo cards available, much less the M2's. And of course if you ever do find/need one, then you have to pay some arbitrary Sony tax.
> 
> 
> Last time I broke down for one, a 16GB m2 was $30... compared to a sale at a then-local Best Buy having a 32GB 30MB/s microSDHC for $20, and its 64GB UHS-1 counterpart for $50 on newegg shell shocker, if memory serves correctly.


 
Think that's bad? Until recently, my local Walmart still carried 8 MB PS2 memory cards.. and sold them for full MSRP of $19.99!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Yea, Sony had to be sued into even extending the PS2 warranty from 90 days to a full year. Paying full price to replace a broken console is not fun.
> 
> Microsoft went from 1 year to 3 for RRoD.
> 
> ...


You do realize you're mixing in Sony's music division with their gaming division right? Same company, but entirely different rules and each generate different revenue. You're still being incredibly stupid.


----------



## petspeed (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the update bricking virgin PS3's or only PS3's with CFW?


----------



## Lestworth (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> After 3 PS1's, 3 PS2's, and currently on my 4th PS3 vs. *one* Xbox 360*... I'm more than a little cynical that this wasn't just some play on Sony's side of things. Or at _best_, someone in QA failing to do their job in testing something as critical as system firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yea, I had one red ring, but that was a hard disk failure... the console still worked without it.


 

You're one unlucky bastard I'll tell you that much. I have 1 PS1, 1 PS2 Slim (first year), 1 Ps3 slim (first year), recently replaced blueray drive for $30. Yet, I've had 4 Xbox360s and all 3 have red ringed, and the funny thing, that's the average # of xboxs between all users >.>.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2013)

petspeed said:


> Is the update bricking virgin PS3's or only PS3's with CFW?


 
why update a CFW ps3?


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jun 19, 2013)

Luckily for me I've been on CFW since it the jailbreak was released. I wouldn't be mad if I had a slim or super slim but i have a BC console and would have been very upset if that was bricked. Just another reason to stick with CFW.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2013)

Two PS1s (a fat unmodified and a slim with modchip, looking forward to PSIO though), two PS2s (slim with modchip, fat with softmod that was heavily used before I got it, and yes I got the fat to use instead of the slim because of opl), two PS3 slims (one CFW, one legit) and they all work fine. One modified Xbox 1 that still works fine if I cared to dig it out and two Xbox 360's the first of which lasted 3 years and a month and the second one still works. One PSP 1000, one 2000, and one Go that all work fine as well.

Edit - oh, and a Wii that started on system menu 3.2 that I hacked with Twilight Hack and has been working perfectly ever since and is now on 4.2.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2013)

http://community.us.playstation.com.../PS3-Firmware-4-45-FIX/m-p/40714849#U40714849


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2013)

*Reads about PS3s getting bricked*

Edit: Didn't even see the post about the safe mode and Sony getting their rears in gear about getting a quick fix until I woke up this morning, so, I'll be good.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *Reads about PS3s getting bricked*
> 
> But surely, Sony would have some sort of quality assurance to prevent such asinine errors and--never mind, I was thinking of another company.
> 
> Assuming they bother to say anything and not brush it aside. But seriously, doesn't Sony have QA teams that ensure these things DON'T happen. If it affects millions of customers and Sony sits on their loathsome spotty behinds not doing a dang thing about it, the streets will run red with blood.


Reading the thread would do wonders for you. If you had, you would have read the thread that nukeboy linked to the post before yours and seen that the PS3 has an accessible safe mode that allows for manual firmware updates via removable media. That means Sony can release a fix that can be applied directly by the user without any need for Sony to be further involved. Great thing Sony thought about potential errors and included that safe mode. Oh, but wait, Sony is horrible so that safe mode must be a myth!

Seriously, some of you people need to take a course in yanking your head from your ass from time to time. It'd do wonders.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *Reads about PS3s getting bricked*
> 
> But surely, Sony would have some sort of quality assurance to prevent such asinine errors and--never mind, I was thinking of another company.
> 
> ...


 
You know randomizer, there were some times when you were showing signs of being civilized and not totally dumb like Janet, but you just lost all credibility there. You're just as dumb.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 19, 2013)

> Hi guys, we're aware of reports that the recent PS3 update (4.45) has caused. We have temporarily taken 4.45 offline and are investigating.


https://twitter.com/PlayStationEU/status/347270685577605120



> We will announce when the system update is available for download as soon as possible and we apologise for the inconvenience.


https://twitter.com/PlayStationEU/status/347270717034868736


_But on the bright side..._



> Good morning everyone. How we feeling today? We have the July PlayStation Plus update coming for you later today. It looks very exciting!


https://twitter.com/PlayStationEU/status/347267638814208000


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Reading the thread would do wonders for you. If you had, you would have read the thread that nukeboy linked to the post before yours and seen that the PS3 has an accessible safe mode that allows for manual firmware updates via removable media. That means Sony can release a fix that can be applied directly by the user without any need for Sony to be further involved. Great thing Sony thought about potential errors and included that safe mode. Oh, but wait, Sony is horrible so that safe mode must be a myth!
> 
> Seriously, some of you people need to take a course in yanking your head from your ass from time to time. It'd do wonders.


 
Of course, that is assuming the safe mode is still accessable which depending on what happened may or may not be the case.  I would not be surprised if there were some full bricks that could not be resolved without a NAND/NOR backup and hardware flasher (unless you manage to extract Sony's newest private keys, perhaps by black bag cryptanalysis).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 19, 2013)

nl255 said:


> Of course, that is assuming the safe mode is still accessable which depending on what happened may or may not be the case. I would not be surprised if there were some full bricks that could not be resolved without a NAND/NOR backup and hardware flasher (unless you manage to extract Sony's newest private keys, perhaps by black bag cryptanalysis).


Considering this brick doesn't seem to be varied (you know, standard area where the boot fail happens for this specific problem), and those with the brick on that thread have reported being able to boot into safe mode. It's definitely solvable on the user's end without any extra tricks as long as Sony gets the fix files out there.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 19, 2013)

For those with bricked systems Tomorrow a patch should come out to fix this. All you need to do is download it to your USB drive and power up the PS3 in safe mode and install update from USB.

        -Step 1: Turn off the PLAYSTATION 3 by holding the Power button on the front of the unit till the Power light is red.


        -Step 2: Touch and hold the Power button, you will hear the first beep, meaning the PLAYSTATION 3 is powering on. Continue to hold the Power button and after about 5 seconds, you will hear a second beep, indicating the video reset. Continue to hold the Power button and after about another 5 seconds you will hear a third beep and the system will power off (Power light is red).


        -Step 3: Touch and hold the Power button, you will hear the first beep, again for the PLAYSTATION 3 to power on. Continue to hold the Power button and after about 5 seconds, you will hear a second beep for video reset. Continue to hold the Power button and after about another 5 seconds you will hear a quick double beep. At that point release the Power button. If you succeeded in activating Safe Mode, you will see a message on the screen saying, "Connect the controller using a USB cable and then press the PS button."


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 19, 2013)

can it unbrick fully bricked consoles too?

wow that would be a miracle even if on ofw


----------



## Coto (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll be honest:

when I read yesterday "new ps update, now you can disable trophy achievements" this idea came to mind: 

"wouldn't be risky to disable a function [that writes to vflash (partition residing on NAND)] that have had been working since forever, now suddenly?"

some bricks happen because the wear and tear of NAND / NOR, areas that are dead, or bugged because the memory manager (microcontroller) has issues.

If I were sony, I'd just move constant writing stuff, to HDD. 

Who knows maybe they do it so if the console lasts a good amount of years, it'll die anyway


----------



## Depravo (Jun 19, 2013)

Coto said:


> I'll be honest:
> 
> when I read yesterday "new ps update, now you can disable trophy achievements" this idea came to mind:
> 
> ...


As far as I am aware it's only to disable trophy _popups_ in-game. Although why anyone would want to do this is beyond me. They're not distracting at all. I actually find them rather satisfying. Now if the update was the option to hide Singstar from the games menu....


----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2013)

Microsoft and Sony have a lot in common, actually. 

While Microsoft is shitting bricks, Sony is bricking shit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You know randomizer, there were some times when you were showing signs of being civilized and not totally dumb like Janet, but you just lost all credibility there. You're just as dumb.


 
Well, I saw the post Nathan Drake mentioned about the safe mode this morning, so I had no idea the link was even there. I'll just be waiting in the sidelines and update when it's safe to do so.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Replies in the quotes because fuck breaking that down.


Given your attitude, and that your username is after the single most _racist_ protagonist Naughty Dog has been able to get away with, I am not surprised you are quick to defend Sony. You certainly sound like the condescending character enough. 

I treated my PlayStation(s) no differently than my other consoles. My first Sega Dreamcast suffered through the most abuse, and remained strong for 6.5 years... I know what the problem is (fan failure); I just don't have the tools or the chops to repair it. On the upside, my girl happened upon some well-cared-for replacements at an obscenely good price so I could retain that system and the library I built up for it. Yet it was Sony that has actively chose to screw me every time.

I finally broke down and bought a 16gig M2 for my go for $30 at Amazon, even though I thought it was ridiculous when compared to the sales that microSDHC's even get. Since then Amazon rose its price to $40. Only affordable route that I'd seen for another one at t his point is if I ordered through an Asian reseller through Newegg.



Nathan Drake said:


> Reading the thread would do wonders for you. If you had, you would have read the thread that nukeboy linked to the post before yours and seen that the PS3 has an accessible safe mode that allows for manual firmware updates via removable media. That means Sony can release a fix that can be applied directly by the user without any need for Sony to be further involved. Great thing Sony thought about potential errors and included that safe mode. Oh, but wait, Sony is horrible so that safe mode must be a myth!
> 
> Seriously, some of you people need to take a course in yanking your head from your ass from time to time. It'd do wonders.


If Safe mode worked as advertised I would be able to use my rescued 20gig model now. Oh, wait, it doesn't. Oh yes, Sony... thank you so much for stupidly cryptic errors that just force me to pay your $200 ransom just to get a refurb with whatever your current OFW is. Thanks a lot~ 

Since you seem to be so all-knowing, maybe you can explain what the hell a 8002F14E is and how I can get said 20gig model to actually boot again.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 19, 2013)

all the reports of bricks comes from people that had upgraded/swapped their hdd, typically for one superior to 500gb, I have not so I'm not worried, I'll report if my PS3 is bricked once at home, assuming that PS+ updated before the update was pulled.


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I can't find the update for FW 4.45 so that's good.
> What's Sony going to do about the bricked PS3s though?


Give $100 off to their new PS4


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2013)

Glad Sony's on the ball. They must have quite the team of ninjas to act that quickly


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 19, 2013)

Only on GBAtemp could a simple information thread for a quickly resolved issue be filled with so much fail and hate.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw, for fuck sake, guys! Honestly...



The other day, I said that "If these sort of announcements (rumor about mandatory PS+ for PS3 multiplayer) are going to pop up weekly from now on, it may still be close in the end. ". You know...


...I didn't MEAN it, okay? I take it back. Just...stay the fucking course, sony. Don't fuck up, okay? Don't fuck up. Just...do nothing but make games, okay? It's NOT a contest of having the worst console builder's image here.

Jeez...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, the important thing is we survived.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Since you seem to be so all-knowing, maybe you can explain what the hell a 8002F14E is and how I can get said 20gig model to actually boot again.


Quick google gives the problem as a faulty/loose BluRay drive/'s cable. iFixit. It took me 5 seconds


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 19, 2013)

Back on track, if no one minds....  What about those of us that updated with no problem?  Is my ofw 4.45 "safe" to be on?  Honestly, I've noticed intermittent lack of response from my Dualshock3 that wasn't there before.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 19, 2013)

So while my Super Slim updated fine yesterday, I can't sign onto PSN to access Netflix.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jun 19, 2013)

I updated mine.. I have the white super slim model. Everything went fine


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowNeko003 said:


> So while my Super Slim updated fine yesterday, I can't sign onto PSN to access Netflix.


 
I think no one can at the moment.  I got on and was greeted with an error code.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowNeko003 said:


> So while my Super Slim updated fine yesterday, I can't sign onto PSN to access Netflix.


That sucks. The only reason I updated was because we wanted to watch a movie on Netflix after dinner.


GameWinner said:


> I think no one can at the moment. I got on and was greeted with an error code.


My Netflix is working fine, btw.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 19, 2013)

GameWinner: I see. Good to know it's not only me.

Mecha: Yeah, that's why I updated but now I can't sign into PSN to access Netflix.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 19, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> The username you chose is also the name of a racist character, which means you're a lesser person.


Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Arras (Jun 19, 2013)

ShadowNeko003 said:


> GameWinner: I see. Good to know it's not only me.
> 
> Mecha: Yeah, that's why I updated but now I can't sign into PSN to access Netflix.


I'm guessing the reason you can't access PSN is because your console is not on the "latest" (4.41) OFW, but on something else (4.45). Will probably be fixed when they release a non-bricking version of 4.45.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 19, 2013)

Arras said:


> I'm guessing the reason you can't access PSN is because your console is not on the "latest" (4.41) OFW, but on something else (4.45). Will probably be fixed when they release a non-bricking version of 4.45.


But I'm on 4.45 and watched some Netflix immediately after the reboot.  Later that night I even downloaded some games from the PSN Store.  Weird.


----------



## Arras (Jun 19, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> But I'm on 4.45 and watched some Netflix immediately after the reboot. Later that night I even downloaded some games from the PSN Store. Weird.


In that case I was wrong and it's just some freak error that will likely be gone soon. Like I said, I was just guessing


----------



## 3bbb7 (Jun 19, 2013)

is this mandatory and if so is it required to update right when you turn on the console or when you connect to something?


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 19, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> is this mandatory and if so is it required to update right when you turn on the console or when you connect to something?


I'm curious about this as well.  My other PS3 is on Rebug 4.40 spoofed to 4.41, but I immediately disabled the internet connection when all of this hoopla began.  Anyone on CFW 4.41 here having issues?


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 19, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> But I'm on 4.45 and watched some Netflix immediately after the reboot. Later that night I even downloaded some games from the PSN Store. Weird.


 
Well, I updated yesterday and was able to use Netflix.  I guess they shut down PSN sometime after they pulled 4.45. 

Others are also having trouble accessing PSN (both from 4.45 and 4.41)


----------



## 3bbb7 (Jun 19, 2013)

apparently they took down the update until they find a fix:
http://community.us.playstation.com...PS3-v-4-45-SCEA-Update/m-p/40721809#U40721809


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2013)

3bbb7 said:


> apparently they took down the update until they find a fix:
> http://community.us.playstation.com...PS3-v-4-45-SCEA-Update/m-p/40721809#U40721809


 
The fix would be to take firmware 4.41 and release it as 4.46 and set PSN to require 4.41 or higher (instead of 4.45) until they can do the update right this time.


----------



## marksteele (Jun 19, 2013)

Clearly microshaft spai work.


----------



## NariIro (Jun 20, 2013)

So I get that it bricked a few consoles. But maybe this could be a GOOD thing for devs, Maybe something in the .UPDAT file could possibly lead to a new jailbreak, INB4 "you're a noob, STFU, You're an idiot yada yada yada." just pointing out that it might be something worth looking into, cause from what I've heard and read this update messes with something in the boot sector of the PS3, again just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 20, 2013)

ooouu, my PS3 didn't autoupdated, they pulled the update before the PS+ autoupdate took effect on my console, I wanted to see for myself that PS3 with stock hdd didn't brick for this update, but I think I should be thankful because if my theory failed then I would have a brick, well better try the Giana Sisters demo, I already have the full game in Steam but I like to see how things prform between PC and consoles


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 20, 2013)

NariIro said:


> So I get that it bricked a few consoles. But maybe this could be a GOOD thing for devs, Maybe something in the .UPDAT file could possibly lead to a new jailbreak, INB4 "you're a noob, STFU, You're an idiot yada yada yada." just pointing out that it might be something worth looking into, cause from what I've heard and read this update messes with something in the boot sector of the PS3, again just my 2 cents.


I'm pretty sure someone already started a thread about that.  Also, Op should be updated about the current status of update 4.45 ofw.


----------



## stev418 (Jun 20, 2013)

oh the memories :') Ive already got my "I was bricked on route 3.56" badge, but thankfully due to that lesson I can add the "I'm alive after 4.45"


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 20, 2013)

ok so can I update my ps3 or not? this is ridiculous


----------



## NariIro (Jun 20, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> ok so can I update my ps3 or not? this is ridiculous


 
There isn't an update. It was pulled


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 20, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> ok so can I update my ps3 or not? this is ridiculous


right now the ofw 4.45 was shut down, if you try to update it will say that you are in the last version, but if you never had swapped your hdd you should be safe, the update only bricked consoles with upgraded hdd.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> right now the ofw 4.45 was shut down, if you try to update it will say that you are in the last version, but if you never had swapped your hdd you should be safe, the update only bricked consoles with upgraded hdd.


Source, please?  I've heard that this was a rumor at first, but eventually graduated to speculation.  Has this actually been confirmed?


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 20, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Source, please? I've heard that this was a rumor at first, but eventually graduated to speculation. Has this actually been confirmed?


 
https://twitter.com/PlayStation/status/347448242654572544

4.45 was pulled, Sony is looking into what is wrong


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 20, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Source, please? I've heard that this was a rumor at first, but eventually graduated to speculation. Has this actually been confirmed?


 
isn't officialy confirmed but here's the complete theory, from the topic on the official Playstation forums:


> Nope. Same Exact Software on all versions of 4.45.. it's sorta like this (one possibility):
> All but 2 80GB drives, all but 3 160GB drives, and all but 5 320GB drives have [TechnicalPartChipTypeA] as a part of them.
> 1 80GB drive, 2 160GB drives, 3 320GB drives, and All but 2 500GB Drives have [TechnicalPartChipTypeB] as a part of them.
> 1 80GB drive, 1 160GB drives, 2 320GB drives, 2 500GB drives, and All Larger Drives have [TechnicalPartChipTypeC] as a part of them.
> ...


 
EDIT: reading a little more I read a guy that say it has a 750gb drive and is fine.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 20, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> https://twitter.com/PlayStation/status/347448242654572544
> 
> 4.45 was pulled, Sony is looking into what is wrong


 
I was referring to the speculation that it was caused by hdd swapping to larger ones.  It's definitely more than a coincidence.



Sakitoshi said:


> isn't officialy confirmed but here's the complete theory, from the topic on the official Playstation forums:
> -snip-
> EDIT: reading a little more I read a guy that say it has a 750gb drive and is fine.


Interesting.  My PS3 shipped with a 160GB, but I swapped it out with a 320 GB that came from my other PS3.  It's probably an understatement at this point, but it sounds like it's aftermarket internal hdds as opposed to the ones that PS3s ship with regardless of being swapped around.  inb4 duh.  Then again, my PS3 is Devin's old one and who know what sort of super-hackey-hocus-pocus he did to it before shipping it to me.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope they come up with a solution to fix this.  Fortunately because of my job I have, I get home rather late.  I then usually check IGN, gamespot, and gbatemp for news.  After seeing the reports I decided it was best not to update.  Although this is not looking too good for Sony right now.  Xbox one no longer have its online or used game restrictions and now this happening to Sony. Looks like Sony is losing its lead, its back to how it use to be both Microsoft and Sony fighting to see who is top dog.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> Knowing them, they would be that petty.


 
Talk about overdramatizing.

Because no other update has ever caused any console bricks of any kind, especially not on the Wii, XBox 360 and no doubt on other updatable systems.

Here's the thing - there are numerous revisions of the PS3 out there, they vary from region to region and some are no longer on the market - the more of'em out there the harder it is to test a firmware update. No doubt Sony will appropriately address the issue now that the update has been pulled off PSN.

In any case, with every updatable console there's a risk of bricking it - such is life.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 21, 2013)

The fix will be released on the 27th: http://kotaku.com/sony-releasing-4-45-playstation-firmware-fix-next-week-532476918


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 21, 2013)

inb4SonyGivesOutFreeGamesAsAnApology.


----------



## Coto (Jun 21, 2013)

now I wonder which revs of PS3s were affected: 

if phat = (samsung, others)
else earlier slims = different NAND/NOR (spansion/samsung)
or newer ultra slims = newer NOR chips(???)

if most bricks happened on a certain motherboard rev, they f*** up related memory chip/hdd chip handling


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> inb4SonyGivesOutFreeGamesAsAnApology.


 
Would be awesome, but probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 21, 2013)

Fix coming to PS3 4.45 firmware June 27

well a fix is coming


----------



## Dust2dust (Jun 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Would be awesome, but probably not gonna happen.


I think it's very possible to happen. That would be good PR.  With a mishap like this, they will want to compensate users.  The question is, how will they differentiate between users who got affected and those who weren't?  That might mean a free game for everybody.  Much easier for them and still even better PR.  Win-win.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 22, 2013)

Dust2dust said:


> I think it's very possible to happen. That would be good PR. With a mishap like this, they will want to compensate users. The question is, how will they differentiate between users who got affected and those who weren't? That might mean a free game for everybody. Much easier for them and still even better PR. Win-win.


I think that it's possible too.  When the PSN was down for a while and accounts compromised, they gave away a free game to anyone that had created their account before a certain date.  Even though I wasn't using the PSN feature at the time, I qualified for the free download because of the latter.  I can see something similar this time; or I'm extremely optimistic.


----------



## NariIro (Jun 22, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> I think that it's possible too. When the PSN was down for a while and accounts compromised, they gave away a free game to anyone that had created their account before a certain date. Even though I wasn't using the PSN feature at the time, I qualified for the free download because of the latter. I can see something similar this time; or I'm extremely optimistic.


 
From what I read, the consoles that were bricked were the ones that the Users updated the HDD, again just what I read, But the free game would be great, or even free PS+


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sony fucks it again.


----------



## Another World (Jun 27, 2013)

the update is now available. v4.46.

https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4984

-another world


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone with a non bricked ps3 care to update and report back?


----------



## hhs (Jun 27, 2013)

Is this new new update safe? I just got the update message today. 4.4.6, the one anotherworld posted.


----------



## Speedster (Jun 28, 2013)

Yup, it's safe for me. Just updated and I can get in and play games fine. Not sure if it'll unbrick though.


----------



## Alondite666 (Jun 28, 2013)

New update works fine for me.


----------

